

High Phenolic Olive Oil Changes Gene Expression - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/007296.html

======
kevinelliott
I eat two tablespoons of this specially imported olive oil from Chile that has
one of the highest contents of phenol (500 count). It has lowered my bad
cholesterol and raised my good cholesterol significantly, although much of it
also has to do with a better diet too.

